#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  The most common software problems.

## Vaishnavi

There are so many software problems that can lead to network outages, can someone explain to me what are the most common software problems that can lead to network outages?

----------

